# Thanks pony..



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Of course, I've already signed up for the non-refundable show happening at my barn this coming weekend.

And what does Destiny do.

Well, no one really knows actually. :lol:

I came out for a lesson today on the mare face and when I was getting her from the field I noticed she was more-or-less suuuuper slow-mo prancing, like, I'm not even sure how this was possible for a horse..

We got into the barn and I hooked her in the cross-ties, took of her turnout sheet and starting my regular grooming. But when I went to get all the nast mare-heat-ness off her back legs I noticed one of the looked...straight.

Usually on a horse their back legs are kinda (excuse me explanation) fat and then go skinnier? Like how you'd see the bone in the front, and then it would thin out to tendon at the back.

Not in Des' case, her leg was like a tree trunk. Immediately I started cold-hosing it and texted my riding coach to come into the barn, she texted Des' owner and she came in, looked at her leg and said there was definitely some sort of infection from a scratch, looked to me like it was self-inflicted and not horse-play (haha :lol She put hydrogen peroxide on it (ow?) and took her from me to test her trotting a bit, she said she looked fine to ride. Soooo, I tacked her up and got on.

She took a few funny steps and then my coach told us to trot a bit, oh my god that trot was impossible to post and I really didnt want to sit (lazy ) And blah blah blah, no lesson, no jumping and an injured pone pone.

No idea what happened but she MIGHT be okay to compete on the weekend. We brought her in from the ride, cold hosed her leg for 15 minutes, put this nasty yellow goop my coach gave me on it, and cotton/stable bandaged it. I reaaally hope this works. :-(

Any ideas on how to speed the healin process? I'm aware that if worse comes to worse I drop every class but costume and best groomed, but I'd really like to do hunter/jumper/trail/eq. :-(


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

How swollen? Any heat? If it is an infection, she really needs to be on oral antibiotics, pronto.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Its not massive swollen, the part of her leg that is usually skinny tendon is flush with the bone, a little heat, she's got bute in her feed and her owner put something clear in her mouth with a syringe but I didn't ask what it was. I also overheard she's getting something starting with an A in her food, but I was busy tending to the wound itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Obviously I haven't seen the injury, but if it's the way I'm picturing, I'd want her on Tucoprim for cellulitis.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Well if you can picture said swelling and add a 4 inch shaaaallow gash just under her hock, that's pretty much it, I'll tell the owner to consider Tucoprim if she has any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

IMO, the owner should be calling the vet. Pronto.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been out to the barn every day cold hosing and furasone (sp?) sweating it and she's almost completely back to normal. Hopped on her bareback the other day and she was so excited she cantered around in frame in just a halter. She did run me INTO the barn right into her stall actually, with me on her back, but no signs of pain. Jumped her yesterday as well and had a calm happy pone pone. She most likely will be fine for the show. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

